# Dragon Driver / Reaver Citadel



## SockToy (Mar 13, 2022)

Anybody got one and put it into programming mode or enabled reverse clicks?

I think I've worked out the very badly documented dragon driver as follows:

- To enter programming mode, half press 15+ times, from OFF. This is different to the page, but works reliably for me.
- when you have half pressed enough, the light will stop walking through the brightness tree
- without pausing, complete a half press as a full press to turn ON, and wait. You should enter programming mode. One bright blink, and a 1 second strobe, 2 bright blink, and a 1 second strobe, 3 bright blink, 1 second strobe, etc
- if you rapidly turn on and off during the strobe you will select that menu option - e.g if you press on and off during the strobe after 3 blinks, you will walk modes from brightest to dimmest instead of dimest to brightest. 

This all works. But. I see the docs also say a 'half second' press in 'on' mode will walk you through new settings including turbo, strobe and battery check which arent available in the normal forward walk.

I cant seem to get this to work. I think it must be the 'reversing toggle' option 5 in the config menu... but if I do the same programming trick above, it still doesnt work.

Help? ;po










CWF Dragon Driver (in MechForce MechTorch) Review - ZeroAir Reviews


Here's a bit of info on how to install the CWF Dragon Driver, and information in general about this popular driver with secondary support!




zeroair.org


----------

